# Annoyed - D3300 Flash Doesn't Open



## deepfriedl (Jun 17, 2016)

I've looked this up here and elsewhere, and it seems this will be a repair. My D3300 is about 3 months old. I've babied it in every way I can, and it's certainly never been dropped. I noticed that the built-in flash didn't pop open the last time I expected it to, but didn't think much of it. I just tried pressing the flash button and same thing. I've reset it to defaults just to try. It's not like I really use the built-in flash, but it should work. Looks like I have a warranty claim.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 17, 2016)

deepfriedl said:


> I've looked this up here and elsewhere, and it seems this will be a repair. My D3300 is about 3 months old. I've babied it in every way I can, and it's certainly never been dropped. I noticed that the built-in flash didn't pop open the last time I expected it to, but didn't think much of it. I just tried pressing the flash button and same thing. I've reset it to defaults just to try. It's not like I really use the built-in flash, but it should work. Looks like I have a warranty claim.


Since I've made mistakes like this, let me ask. You don't have the top dial set to auto/no flash do you?


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2016)

Yep.
Some number of mass produced consumer electronics have problems and need to be fixed.


----------



## deepfriedl (Jun 17, 2016)

otherprof said:


> Since I've made mistakes like this, let me ask. You don't have the top dial set to auto/no flash do you?


Thanks for asking. Nope, not set to no flash.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 17, 2016)

I just had this 'problem'.  I checked the settings and everything SEEMED to be OK but... no flash.

Turns out, the pop up flash will not pop up in some of the settings such as "M, A, S, & P.

Here's another thread that might be helpful:  Nikon D3100 flash won't pop up


----------



## deepfriedl (Jun 18, 2016)

> Turns out, the pop up flash will not pop up in some of the settings such as "M, A, S, & P.
> 
> Here's another thread that might be helpful:  Nikon D3100 flash won't pop up



I read that thead, but this is actually incorrect. The flash pops up automatically in low light conditions when set to auto. It pops up in other settings when you push the flash button (well, except maybe the no flash setting).  Mine doesn't pop up in any of these configurations. My girlfriend has another D3300, and I was able to test mine head to head against hers.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 18, 2016)

deepfriedl said:


> > Turns out, the pop up flash will not pop up in some of the settings such as "M, A, S, & P.
> >
> > Here's another thread that might be helpful:  Nikon D3100 flash won't pop up
> 
> ...


Well then, sadly its time to get the warranty out and get the camera to the closest Nikon service centre.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 18, 2016)

Happened to my D600 once in a blue moon.  It just needed a slight push to one side as it was catching slightly, once back in alignment it was fine.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 18, 2016)

deepfriedl said:


> > Turns out, the pop up flash will not pop up in some of the settings such as "M, A, S, & P.
> >
> > Here's another thread that might be helpful:  Nikon D3100 flash won't pop up
> 
> ...


Have you tried a reset to be sure some hidden setting is not fouling things?


----------



## Peeb (Jun 18, 2016)

Peeb said:


> deepfriedl said:
> 
> 
> > > Turns out, the pop up flash will not pop up in some of the settings such as "M, A, S, & P.
> ...


----------



## fmw (Jun 19, 2016)

OP, I'd say you are fortunate.  There is no worse photography than that made with on camera flash.  Time to buy an external flash unit and extension cord.  You can make far better flash images with the light away from the lens.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2016)

I agree. On camera flash is trash.







[emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87] 

using tapatalk.


----------



## fmw (Jun 20, 2016)

Good illustration of the "deer in the headlights" effect common with on-camera flash.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh yeah, my serial killer eyes are a perfect example of the worst photography.  Exactly.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I agree. On camera flash is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that picture before.

Oh yeah, in the post office.  


OP .. sounds like you have to send it in to have Nikon fix it. ==> How do I get my Nikon product repaired? | Nikon Knowledgebase


----------



## fmw (Jun 20, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Oh yeah, my serial killer eyes are a perfect example of the worst photography.  Exactly.


Whatever you say.  I wasn't  criticizing your eyes.  I was criticizing the use of on camera flash.  In my view, if the choice is using on camera flash or losing the shot, the shot should be lost.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2016)

Pretty cool horse you're riding.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 20, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I agree. On camera flash is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the NSFW 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

